# granite morph, dominant, co dominant or recessive gene?



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

is the granite morph, dominant, co dominant or recessive gene?
thanks 
joe


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

In what species?


----------



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> In what species?


burmese mate


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Apparently a recessive mutant gene. See Bob Clark Captive Bred Reptiles - Granite Burmese Python


----------

